# 14” wheeled Child’s libertas road bike pics



## redline1968 (Nov 4, 2019)

Thought I’d post this unusual child’s bike.. it all original and functions just like the large single speeds...


----------



## juvela (Nov 4, 2019)

-----

Thanks so much for posting this wonderful find.

The forum had a thread on a Libertas adult road model not too long ago with similar transfers to this machine.









						Please any info on this Libertas | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

Any info on this bike would be greatly appreciated ... looks like a  pretty cool bike ! States it is made in Belgium ... anyone know the year ? Any info would be helpful. Does it look to be all OG  Thank you in advance Cabers  Robert




					thecabe.com
				




This forum post gives some marque history:









						Please any info on this Libertas | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

Any info on this bike would be greatly appreciated ... looks like a  pretty cool bike ! States it is made in Belgium ... anyone know the year ? Any info would be helpful. Does it look to be all OG  Thank you in advance Cabers  Robert




					thecabe.com
				




Wheel rims appear to be NISI Toro.

Possible you may discover a date mark on the backside of the bicycle's Weinmann brake caliper arms.  It may be slightly too early for this type of marking, in the form of a clockface:





Suspect machine dates from early to mid 1970's.

-----


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks I’ll look.   I have it’s brother too it’s a little bigger will post it next...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 5, 2019)

It's darn cute!


----------



## juvela (Nov 5, 2019)

-----

Full name for wheel/tyre size is 350A.

Bead seat diameter is 288mm.

If you wish to fit fresh rubber so it can be ridden may take a bit of looking to locate in North America...

Thought perhaps Mel Pinto in Virgina might be a source...but alas no.

You might try American Cyclery in San Francisco.

-----


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 5, 2019)

It’s Pretty much display now but the tires are soft and do hold air..  no date but I’m thinking 1970’s


----------



## non-fixie (Nov 7, 2019)

Another one! This one's even cooler.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks it is cute


----------



## juvela (Dec 12, 2019)

-----

Two sources for the 350A tyre size, should they be required.



			https://www.schwalbetires.com/node/471
		


https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/tyres/ra...37298/?geoc=US

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 12, 2019)

I'll put in a plug for SJS Cycles - reliable vendor to both sides of the pond.  
From them, I've purchased new T/A chainrings, both in Strada and Cyclotouriste bolt center diameters.


----------

